# New IPS insulators and Mickey Mouse clamps



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Supply house gave me a sample pack. New product they are going to start carrying. 1 clamp for 1/2"-3/4" and 1 for 3/4"-1"


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I use the 1/2 to 3/4 snails all the time, great product. One less thing to carry on the truck.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

been using those for a few months. Not that bad. Makes it easier to stock for bigger jobs. Only need to order one part #


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Like the idea of those. Drain has it right, less stock to carry. Wonder how many eons before my favorite supply house gets them. 

To give you an idea of how bad they are, they don't use email, and their computers are pretty dated.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Difference in price from the old style?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I have always used the black talons.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Supply house gave me a sample pack. New product they are going to start carrying. 1 clamp for 1/2"-3/4" and 1 for 3/4"-1"


I tried them and didn't like them.

Too much movement in the piping when you use the smaller feature.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I actually seen them at menards before my supplier had them 

used them for the first time in late December of last year on a replumb


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I tried them and didn't like them.
> 
> Too much movement in the piping when you use the smaller feature.


It's funny you say that, I haven't used them yet, but I out one on a piece of 1/2" and it was loose and if you used the high ear(MM) clamp, it would only support the pipe if you were hanging it. I like to use the MM to strap to a board I have below the pipe. If I used these the 1/2" pipe would actually be floating 1/4" in the air and eventually would sag. 

Good idea, but I don't think they are gonna work for me


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

2 Issues I see, I like regular mickey's for spacing tightly below joists, from what I can see these would add 1/4" for 1/2" lines....no good when running 1/2" parallel to strapping....you could reverse them, but that puts the line in contact with the joist, eliminating the sound insulation mickeys provide for thermal X.

Also, I use mickeys going through joists to eliminate squeaking/ticking, these would require a larger hole size for 1/2" copper, though no big deal, I subscribe to smaller is better for load bearing joists.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> 2 Issues I see, I like regular mickey's for spacing tightly below joists, from what I can see these would add 1/4" for 1/2" lines....no good when running 1/2" parallel to strapping....you could reverse them, but that puts the line in contact with the joist, eliminating the sound insulation mickeys provide for thermal X.
> 
> Also, I use mickeys going through joists to eliminate squeaking/ticking, these would require a larger hole size for 1/2" copper, though no big deal, I subscribe to smaller is better for load bearing joists.


So you don't use 13/8" bit for all water pipe and use insulators or clamps accordingly?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> So you don't use 13/8" bit for all water pipe and use insulators or clamps accordingly?


1'-1/8" for 1/2" mickeys, which is the bulk of my drilling in residential remodels, it's a fettish of mine, smallest holes possible - contractors & inspectors like that.


----------

